# Canary Islands October 2011



## Maramu46 (May 17, 2011)

Looking for crew members for "Island Hopping" in Gran Canarie, Fuerteventura, Lanzarote and Tenerife. 1 to 3 weeks sailing. Division of boat costs and daily costs, around 450 euro weekly. The boat is an Amel Maramu with 2 cabins, 2 bathrooms and 3 sleeping births in the dinette, ocean prepared and completely autonomous. Highlights of the trip; long distances between the islands, constant trade winds and fishing for Bonitos and Dorados. Only for the serious sailor.


----------

